# '06 Dodge CTD air conditioning



## GCCA1984 (May 26, 2005)

Less than 10,000 miles. wife gets in today, starts the truck. hears a loud sound like a door shutting, air condition quits. shuts the truck off, starts it again, air condition blows cold but will not blow harder than a low setting. any ideas? i hate dealing with the dealership, but even if i had time, i don't do a/c.


----------



## Nick B (Nov 15, 2005)

It might be the blower door. I just got mine out of the shop today getting it fixed.


----------



## GCCA1984 (May 26, 2005)

*thanks*

i believe that may be it. the motor started vibrating and making a loud noise. shop, here it comes.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

Nick B said:


> It might be the blower door. I just got mine out of the shop today getting it fixed.


This is exactly what it is. Every 06 dodge I know including mine has had this problem. There was a flaw with the blower door where it basically breaks and falls on top of the blower. The dealership will have a ton of these "improved" replacement doors in stock. A little of subject, my megacab A/C is the worst of any truck I have ever owed.


----------



## mickey (Apr 16, 2006)

It is actually the recircualtion door. I am on my second one of the new design........Be sure not to change the recirculation button while the blower is on more than 2. The vaccuum that occurs is what is breaking them. If you cannot get to a dealer soon, you can take out the blower motor and remove the broken part of the door and you will have good ac again til you can get it fixed. 


The motor is in the lowest right hand portion of the dash, all of the black stuff. Remove 3 silver screws holding it in place and then unplug as you drop it down. Reach your hand up there (if the plastic broken door does not fall out) and grab it. (you may have to rotate or move it a little. Look for more broken pieces inside the blower housing as well. Put back together and you will have some good cold air again. It just won't get as cold since it is recirculating cab air and taking in outside air at the same time.


----------



## boonjg (Jun 26, 2007)

I've been having the same problem, thanks for the good info.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

While on the subject of Dodge A/Cs...

In my '04 3/4 ton CTD it seems like the driver's side blows considerably cooler than the passenger's side. Ya'll noticed this in your trucks? Think there is something wrong or is it normal? Mine cools fine it just seems wierd that one side is warmer thant he other.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

wellconnected said:


> This is exactly what it is. Every 06 dodge I know including mine has had this problem. There was a flaw with the blower door where it basically breaks and falls on top of the blower. The dealership will have a ton of these "improved" replacement doors in stock. A little of subject, my megacab A/C is the worst of any truck I have ever owed.


Yep, my 01 did that also. along with stripping the gear on the heat/AC door


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

ditto salty dog. I have the same issue. I owned an 03 hemi before my cummins and it did the same thing. The charge was low and had a leak at the fire wall o-ring. I just havent had the time to take it in


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

*dodge*

I have an 06 Dodge CTD 3500 and my AC recirculate door broke also at about 20K miles. Fixed under warranty no problem, love the truck


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

no problem here..... 05 CTD 2500


----------



## JWHPOPEYE (Mar 21, 2005)

My 06 Cummins did the same thing at about 15k. Its a full day fix. They have to pull the whole dash out. Not something i would recommend trying yourself. I did it once on my 00 Dakota to replace a heater core. It sucked and i ended up with leftover screws...lol.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Mine broke also !2006 3500 CTD Mega Cab


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

72k on my 05 and still truckin


----------



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

*95 CTD...220K...A/C work...*

Just something for some of the guys that have an older model CTD. If your a/c starts not coming on sometimes after you start up and then later it comes on, then the problem is with the clutch of the a/c. I take my truck to Tanner Automotive here in Angleton. At least half of their work is on diesels. When he worked on my truck last year, I asked him about the a/c. He asked me several questions...was it doing this and doing that...and he nailed it. The cheapest way to fix the problem was to buy a good used a/c unit from a wrecking yard...about $150. Remove the nut on both of the shafts and slide the clutch off both units and swap them out. Keep the used compressor for future use if needed. I could have saved myself $45 bucks by doing it myself, but at the time I wasn't sure how involved it was going to be. The a/c works great now...Vic


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Great info Vic. I know a few guys with the 12 valves.


----------



## webfoot96 (Jul 4, 2006)

I just changed the "squirrel cage" (fan) on my 06 mega cab. A/C blew cold, but when the fan was on high it sounded like I was about to take off, and the vibration though the cab would rattle your teeth. I was out of warranty, Dodge wanted $200 parts and labor, I bought the part from Dodge for $40 and had mechanic install for $50.


----------

